# Hehehe It SNAPPED (Ladies only lol)



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ok so I was in the middle of an awesome poles run on TC and the unthinkable happened lol. After our weave down we turned the end pole to weave back up and i leaned forward into the turn...well he stalled around the pole i kicked him back up and he lunged foreward and the horn hit my chest and my bra got caught on it...when he pulled out of the turn he lunged up and it SNAPPED lol. It was funny but not....ok it was really funny......i felt it snap and I was like omg just keep going lol. We ended up getting 5th place out of 40 or so riders...but still i thought that was so funny I had to secure it together with 6 safety pins to finish for barrels. My friend was like oh ur wearing a hoodie go Au Natural no one will notice...and I was like ummm NO lol.

I just thought this was so funny and had to share.
Has anyone else had this or something like this happen?


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I was mounting my very green mare. She started jogging around so I tried to step back down quick and my bra caught on the saddle horn. It snapped too lol. The worst part was I had the video camera sitting on the fence recording our workout so the whole thing was recorded!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, I have never broken one since I ride in sports bras, but I have been trapped to the horn before after it caught on my bra. That's a slightly uncomfortable feeling :rofl:.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

That is too funny. I've never had that happen.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Never had a bra snap but I've had my underwear tear mounting from the ground. It was a big reach and I guess they had shrunk in the wash and the mounting block was being used so I figured hey I'll get on from the ground! So I told Caleigh to stand still and dropped my stirrup to the last hold, reached up which hasn't been a problem in the past but I felt them tear, didn't think much of it because I didn't feel them get too loose or anything. After I was done riding I went into the bathroom and the whole left side next to the seem tore so they were staying on by a string pretty much. oops.


----------



## trailqueen (Sep 14, 2010)

oh I can relate! My horse had a truly awsome run on the trail obstacle course so I reach down to give her a hug. And got stuck! It didn't break but my friends were watching and will never let me live it down.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I had a horse rear up with me and my bra got caught on the horn. Then the damned thing decided to flip over on me so when I jumped to the side to avoid being crushed it rips my shirt and my bra. Oh and my sisters boyfriend was riding with us.


----------



## NinthHeroine (Sep 19, 2010)

I feel for ya D: That's exactly why I ride english! ... hehe, well... most of the time xD 

Since I ride english 90% of the time, it's never happened but I once heard a funny (but painful) story about a riding instructor who lost her whole bra and tee shirt or something like that... can't remember it but yeah. It could've been worse!


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

The second time I ever rode Stiffler I caught my bra around the saddle horn when I was getting off. Problem is, I'm only 5'2 so my feet just barely made it to the ground. It had pulled my shirt up to so I was dangling from the saddle horn by my bra and shirt while trying to cover the girls as my old barn owner undid the saddle!

Talk about embarrassing!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

When I was young and dumb and didnt wear a tank top under button up shirts, my horn SOMEHOW got inbetween two of the buttons and popped them off on the run home. Yeah, that was cute....


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

hahahahaha! That is all sooo funny! I don't have a funny story and can't relate, but thanks so much to everyone who shared, I certainly had a good laugh!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Have had jeans split...you know, those really old, comfortable broken in old jeans? yeah... i wear sports bras so aside from getting caught on the horn from time to time, never had one snap yet!


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

I had a friend that happened to running barrels, but she was wearing a pearl snap shirt at the time so you can guess what happened. All the people I show with started wearing tanks under our show shirts for that reason.

It's certainly embarrassing when it happens, but it can give a good laugh later.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

ahahaha ladies this is awesome! I have never had it happen to me, not sure I would worry since even if my shirt got ripped off, everyone would have to be looking pretty darn close to see anything *blush*


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank god i ride english hahaha!
My friend and me were competing at the eventing championships and it was raining really really heavy my friend was wearing white jods with bright bright blue underwear underneath and her jods went seee through in the warm up too funny looking at the pictures!!


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

I've gotten it caught but it's never snapped, thank goodness!! I have however, blown out the seat of my jeans twice. AND, when I got back my BOs REALLY hot son was there and wanted to talk to me the first time. Lol, I just backed up to the barn and leaned against it until he left.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Haha, that's great. I wear a sports bra too, but I've gotten it caught more than once on the horn. I should probably stop using a barrel saddle for trails, I don't think the extra tall horn is helping my odds! :lol:

I've blown the *** out of my jeans on occaision too. Usually when I'm mounting, so I just continue the ride anyways.


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

LOL this was a great morning laugh. I cannot think of a time when anything like this happened to me...surprisingly. I have definitely hit the horn of the saddle with my chest before, but not caught my bra on it somehow.

Definitely knocks the wind out of you!


----------



## JustPaint (Sep 27, 2010)

Lol, just another thing I have to look forward to whenever I get a chance to ride Western


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Haha thanks for the stories guys makes me feel less like an idiot lol. This was the one and only time I decided to NOT wear a sportsbra so it was one of my BRAND NEW normal bras. It was hilarious though. And like most of you I have definately ripped my fair share of jeans mostly on the inseem though so i would just wrap my thigh with vet wrap and keep going. But this is the first time I've had my bra get caught lol on the video you can see me come out of the turn and the look on my face is like "OH CRAP!" haha


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Lol that's hilarious. I haven't had my bra get caught, but I was getting off Bo once and my belt buckle got caught and undid itself when my male trainer was around. (He told me if I didn't have a boyfreind already he would ask me out)

It was embarassing! I quickly turned away and had to try not to look too suspicious doing it back up...


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I had mine somehow get caught on a dismount at a queens contest. It wasnt pretty LOL


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

TexasBlaze said:


> I had mine somehow get caught on a dismount at a queens contest. It wasnt pretty LOL


 
Hahahahahahahahaha. I imagine not.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Lonestar22 said:


> Hahahahahahahahaha. I imagine not.


Somehow i still got 2nd runner up and a georgeous headstall


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Well thats awesome! 


Oh the things we girls have to put up with...


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

Haha i went on a trail ride with my arab mare.. in a western saddle and i'm an english rider on an english horse. Now we jumped a log and she's a spooky brat and over jumped it, naturally i went to release and got caught in the horn with my bra and it snapped. IT WAS BRAND NEW


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

LOL good for you finishing at least! And Au Natural, yeah no thanks! Too much bounce.

I never had it happen to me yet. Just slipping bra straps that's about it. I did get caught on the horn once with my vest. I was riding a new horse and when I was getting off, I got caught and he kept walking thinking I was off. In the end he stopped after my coach at the time came to help me.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I have had a frayed bra strap finally give up on me whilst I was riding once. And I have fallen out of bras occasionally. You know the times when you have no sports bra clean? And you have to wear a really inappropriate one, lol.


----------

